# Fruit strainer substitute?



## 1thyme (May 3, 2012)

Hello fellow kitchen folk!

I do not have an attachment fruit strainer, what can I use instead? Cheese cloth or the like?


Forgive me if posting in an incorrect section, it's my first post


----------



## Zereh (May 3, 2012)

What'cha trying to strain? The more details you give the better advice you'll get!


----------



## Josie1945 (May 3, 2012)

Hi
Welcome to DC

Josie


----------



## didiod (Jun 7, 2012)

pantyhose or stockings placed over a jug may help.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome to DC. I use a muslin / cotton pillowcase for straining berries re: when making jelly. What are you trying to make? Cheesecloth should work, but it would help to know what you are trying to make?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2012)

When we made jelly years ago we used a cotton pillow case.

My Grandmother always scolded us if we pressed on the bag until after the first clear juice dripped through on its own, that was for the clear jelly to impress the other ladies in town and to use as gifts.  Next we switched to another bowl and squeezed out every last drop of juice, that made cloudy jelly for us to eat at home.

So I'm with CWS4322, cotton pillow case with no fabric softener or dryer sheets used when you wash it!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> When we made jelly years ago we used a cotton pillow case.
> 
> My Grandmother always scolded us if we pressed on the bag until after the first clear juice dripped through on its own, that was for the clear jelly to impress the other ladies in town and to use as gifts.  Next we switched to another bowl and squeezed out every last drop of juice, that made cloudy jelly for us to eat at home.
> 
> So I'm with CWS4322, cotton pillow case with no fabric softener or dryer sheets used when you wash it!


+1
Same here (re getting in trouble for squeezing it). I hang mine from the cupboard above the stove or the sink. It is naturally dyed from the grapes, chokecherries, and other berries I've used it for, as is the one my mom has.


----------

